# Smoothie?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What are good smoothie? I drink blueberry smoothie. I am not sure it is healthy but it tastes delicious. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Whenever I make a smoothie, I always put protein powder into it.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

bakerjw said:


> Whenever I make a smoothie, I always put protein powder into it.


Which smoothie do you make?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Anything really. Fruits of any kind. But with protein.


----------



## Hallow (Sep 7, 2015)

I like adding different types of fruits and berries to my smoothies. I always add mulberries because they have many health benefits.


----------



## jcm01 (Oct 23, 2011)

You can put almost anything in a smoothie...that is the beauty. Fruits, protein powders, milk, oats. Sometimes I'll throw in some beets...but that is an acquired taste


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Beer, cheetos, and jerky.

What else is there?


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Aug 10, 2007)

Anything but sugar. Added sugar, or god forbid HFCS, is not part of a healthy smoothie.


----------



## rush0312 (Mar 29, 2017)

8 Oz milk, 2 scoops vanilla protein, 1 scoop peanut butter and berries as wanted

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Milk and yogurt, maybe add some protein powder or cereal (grape nuts usually) if I need to up my protein and/or carbs. Depends on the workout and what else I have eaten that day. I eat the fruit, not add it to the smoothie.


----------



## Falcon_HU25 (Jun 16, 2017)

Baby spinach, frozen berries, goat milk whey protein, almond milk, cinnamon


----------



## cabbgage (Jul 20, 2008)

Banana, oats, cinnamon, fat free milk. 
Thats my breakfast everyday.


----------



## Rasky (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's my recipe. 1 cup frozen berries, handful of baby spinach, 1/2 cup whole milk, 1/2 cup full fat plain Greek yogurt, and 1/2 banana.


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

My morning shake: 8oz coconut milk (used to be whole milk), 4oz simply grapefruit juice (or orange), 4 raw eggs, oat groats and chia seeds blended with coffee grinder, spinach, 1 banana, large spoon of peanut butter, and ice. 

Everything except the juice in that list is organic. Sometimes I’ll replace the juice with organic frozen berry blends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choppages (May 27, 2014)

Banana, strawberries and peanut - try it! Or if you are kinda health conscious, you opt for lemon, cucumber, honey and yogurt.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Frozen Bananas, frozen berry's a little milk a little OJ. I like the consistency of soft ice cream. Eat it with a spoon. I have burnt up a few bullets.


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

Almond milk, scoop of vanilla protein powder, oats, banana, natural peanut butter, cinnamon.


----------



## Rokrat18 (Jul 5, 2018)

Iced coffee, half and half, and chocolate protein powder


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Wild Boreal blueberries, fat free organic 100% grass fed Greek yougurt or kefir, teaspoon coconut oil, white chia seeds and a chunk of whatever citrus fruit. Consume a teaspoon of organic virgin cold pressed coconut oil everyday and watch what happens to your skin over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## brandonsaccount (Jan 24, 2018)

Have to jump in since I'm drinking a smoothie right now.. Here's what's in it
* frozen carrots
* frozen beets
* frozen blueberries
* pre-soaked chia seeds
* cinnamon
* banana
* cacao nibs
* non-pasteurized orange juice
* garden of life vanilla protein powder (sport mix)
* ancient grains superfood mix (contains some of the stuff above, and some additional stuff)


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

The great thing about smoothies is there is so much variety you can add. Lots of vegetables and fruits, coconut oil, yogurt, powders like super greens, collagen, protein and all in one's, turmeric and so on. Lots of healthy choices available to put in a smoothie.


----------

